# Need input for UK rolling stock



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I have started on a UK style "Edward Thomas/Peter Sam" 0-4-2T live steamer. It's a Kerr-Stuart 2-footer that I believe is currently at the Talyllyn Railway. Here's a photo: 










And here is an old progress shot. 










I seek your opinions on the best/most appropriate rolling stock for this engine. Either coaches or wagons. Any photos, tips, web links etc are greatly appreciated. 

Plans for this engine came from the Romney Marsh Model Engineering Society, courtesy of Ralph Brades. I have widened it from Gauge 0 to Gauge 1. 


Many Thanks in advance, Bob


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bob, 

If you want Tallylyn coaches they are made as kit by tenmille(website with price list www.tenmille.co.uk/Tenmille_Price_2007.pdf ) or you can make your own they are quite simple vehicles. 


The Tal-y-llyn railway site which hass photos of their coaches is at http://www.talyllyn.co.uk


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
A useful source is Garden Railway Specialists in the UK. (www.grsuk.com if that link doesn't work.) 
I have ordered from them over the phone and they ship promptly. They have a nice range of custom nameplates - my Argyll is now called "Annie", which got me some brownie points with the wife!


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

ip engineering is a source too .havearangefrom simple kits to real rail line basedkits.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

You may want to have a look here for some beautiful rolling stock. I can't comment on whether or not they are the right ones for you, but they are nice!: 

http://www.perfworld.freeserve.co.uk/index.html 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tenmille Talyllyn cars use a vacuum form body, not the best in the end. 
Edward Thomas is an ex-Corris loco actually, and there are Corris stock avaliable from a couple sources. 

Edit: BTW, nice work on your part!


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

heres a link for scratchbuilding a english coach 
http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/scratch_building_a_composite_coa.htm


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank guys, these are a big help. As usual, so many options 

Thanks again Bob


----------

